# Recepción de contingentes



## Laelia Purpurata

Olá!

Qual seria a tradução: "Recepción de contingentes y grupos empresariales"


Obrigada


----------



## willy2008

En portugues? es igual, * recepção de contingentes.*


----------



## Alderamin

Não será "recepção de pessoas e grupos de empresários/empresariais"?

Segundo o Priberam pode ser um grupo de pessoas ou objectos ou destacamento de militares.

O RAE indica também:
_
Grupo, conjunto de personas o cosas que se distingue entre otros  por su mayor aportación o colaboración en alguna circunstancia._

http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=contingente

Dependendo do seu texto, essas "pessoas" devem ser específicas, provenientes de algum determinado sector, por exemplo.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

willy2008 said:


> En portugues? es igual, * recepção de contingentes.*


Se forem *contingentes de militares*​, sim.


----------



## willy2008

No creo que un contingente tenga que ser solo de militares, pueden ser parsonas , alumnos e inclusive hasta cosas.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Sí, pero no se usa con esas palabras usualmente. Por eso, la traducción "recepção de contingente" difícilmente será la traducción correcta.


----------



## willy2008

Ok. muchas gracias


----------



## zema

No sé cuál sería una buena traducción, pero por acá _contingente _se utiliza mucho para referirse a un grupo de personas (o cosas) que viajan juntas. Es muy común en el ámbito de turismo y hotelería, por ejemplo.
_Para mañana esperamos la llegada de dos contingentes de turistas chilenos._


----------



## Alentugano

zema said:


> No sé cuál sería una buena traducción, pero por acá _contingente _se utiliza mucho para referirse a un grupo de personas (o cosas) que viajan juntas. Es muy común en el ámbito de turismo y hotelería, por ejemplo.
> _Para mañana esperamos la llegada de dos contingentes de turistas chilenos._


Creio que em português _contingente_ não tem um uso tão generalizado, apesar de também poder ter esses significados...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Alentugano said:


> Creio que em português _contingente_ não tem um uso tão generalizado, apesar de também poder ter esses significados...


Exatamente. Pelo menos no Brasil, se dissermos que estamos aguardando um contingente de chilenos, vamos sempre deduzir que se trata de militares, e não de turistas.


----------



## zema

Gracias, Alentugano y Who.
 Entonces, creo que la traducción de Alderamin está muy bien; tal vez sería aún más precisa con algún sinónimo de_ grupo_ antecediendo a “pessoas”. Algo que dé idea de _turmas_ (no sé si “_turma”_ sonaría muy informal, “_contingente_” por acá suena más bien técnico, digamos) 

_Recepção de (grupos de) pessoas e grupos de empresários/empresariais_


----------



## Alderamin

zema said:


> Gracias, Alentugano y Who.
> Entonces, creo que la traducción de Alderamin está muy bien; tal vez sería aún más precisa con algún sinónimo de_ grupo_ antecediendo a “pessoas”. Algo que dé idea de _turmas_ (no sé si “_turma”_ sonaría muy informal, “_contingente_” por acá suena más bien técnico, digamos)
> 
> _Recepção de (grupos de) pessoas e grupos de empresários/empresariais_



Que tipo de pessoas são? Clientes, fornecedores, turistas?
Porque "turma", pelo menos em pt-pt, só aplicando a um grupo de alunos.


----------



## zema

Alderamin said:


> Que tipo de pessoas são? Clientes, fornecedores, turistas?
> Porque "turma", pelo menos em pt-pt, só aplicando a um grupo de alunos.



  Oi, Alderamim!
 Qualquer grupo de pessoas que, por qualquer motivo que seja, chegam juntas a um lugar qualquer. 
Pode ser um grupo de turistas que viajam juntos, uma turma de alunos, uma delegação de qualquer coisa; enfim, um conjunto de pessoas reunidas por qualquer motivo, mas que chegam juntas a um lugar.

Mas agora fiquei na dúvida: _turma_ em Pt-Br é mais amplo? Pelo menos já ouvi falar de _turmas_ _de_ _turistas_.


----------



## Alderamin

zema said:


> Oi, Alderamim!
> Qualquer grupo de pessoas que, por qualquer motivo que seja, chegam juntas a um lugar qualquer.
> Pode ser um grupo de turistas que viajam juntos, uma turma de alunos, uma delegação de qualquer coisa; enfim, um conjunto de pessoas reunidas por qualquer motivo, mas que chegam juntas a um lugar.
> 
> Mas agora fiquei na dúvida: _turma_ em Pt-Br é mais amplo? Pelo menos já ouvi falar de _turmas_ _de_ _turistas_.



Nesse caso diria _grupo de pessoas e de empresários_ (para não repetir "grupo" segunda vez).
Não sei responder-lhe à pergunta. Eu, pelo menos, em pt-pt, associo "turma" a um "grupo de alunos" e digo "um grupo ou um conjunto de turistas".
Aguarde que algum membro de pt-br lhe responda com certeza.


----------

